# 2001 Kona Blast Upgrades



## TheDukester (Mar 8, 2021)

Just getting into biking for the first time since I was a kid. Picked up this used Kona blast a few weeks ago that seemed to be in great shape and took it out for a 20 mile ride with my dad the following weekend. He's an avid road cyclist but is in his 70s so I had no issues keeping up with him on the 16in Mtn Bike. It rode great and I had no issues.

I'm planning on replacing the front shifter as it's brokenish as well as the front shifting cable which is getting discoloration. Other than that I'm not sure what else it needs to do some light trails. I live in the Eastern Part of Virginia so we don't really have mountains just some off road trails and what not.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

just ride it an enjoy the bike. as things break or wear out replace them with more modern stuff. don't let people tell you what bike you "need". everyone rode 26" wheels and rim brakes for years with no issue before the arms race started. So you don't "need" anything more that what you have. 

Always remember to have fun first.


----------

